# External DVD Burner doesn't support Mac?



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

I was giving a DVD Burner from my friend. He has no manual and I checked the Manufacturing site it came from and I couldn't find it. When I use iDVD 08 to burn a DVD it won't allow it. The System Profiler says it is unsupported. Whats wrong with the DVD Burner or is it just the laptop.

DVD Burner : I/O Magic 10M-601
ATAPI DVD DD 2X16X4X16:

Firmware Revision: G7C9
Interconnect: USB
Burn Support: Yes (Unsupported)
Profile Path: None
Cache: 2048 KB
Reads DVD: Yes
CD-Write: -R, -RW
DVD-Write: -R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL

Laptop : iBook G4 

Machine Name: iBook G4
Machine Model: PowerBook6,5
CPU Type: PowerPC G4 (1.1)
Number Of CPUs: 1
CPU Speed: 1.2 GHz
L2 Cache (per CPU): 512 KB
Memory: 256 MB
Bus Speed: 133 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 4.8.7f1
Serial Number: 4H506BW8RCQ


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of OS X are you running? Who makes the burner? Is it USB2? Even though you get an unsupported error, how much free hard drive space do you have? Also I noticed you still only have stock RAM.


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

Its is still Tiger. I didn't get ram for it yet and the disk space is 7.20 GB (27 GB Total). The Burner says it was made from I/O Magic


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never heard of them. But your lack of free space may be an issue. iDVD likes to make the video full size, and then compress it. You may need 3 to 4 times the size of the DVD in free space on the hard drive to burn. Also, there are some USB burners that just don't work with Macs, and you may lucky enough to of got one.


----------

